# Raised center console



## Mdg909 (Jun 16, 2019)

Looking at raising the center console of my 18â€™ Majek RFL. Would like to use an aluminum frame to do so. Can anyone point me in the directing to find something like that? Google isnâ€™t bringing much up.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Mdg909 (Jun 16, 2019)

Muddskipper said:


> Where are you located?


I'm in Pearland


----------



## watsonlabman (Jan 31, 2019)

*Raised Console*

Give Kirk Brooks a call 832-221-3367. Does great work. Lives Between Pearland & Alvin.


----------

